
RIAA Wants Web Browsers to Block Pirate Sites, And More - NewsFlash
http://torrentfreak.com/riaa-wants-web-browsers-to-block-pirate-sites-and-more-130918/
======
devx
> and search engines such as Google will be expected to do more, including
> fitting Chrome with systems to block infringing sites and divert users to
> official sources.

The day Google agrees to having their browser hijacked like that by others, is
the day I stop using Chrome. Thankfully we live in a world where it's pretty
easy to quit your browser if you really don't like something about it, and
find it totally unacceptable.

